# HOB Vs. Canister



## JGlenn213 (Jun 4, 2012)

I have a a 29g high tank with some goldies and currently using an Aqueon quietflow 55 filter. I have been having some issues with cloudy water and cant quite figure out whats causing it alothough I have a good idea. I have recently been told by more than a few ppl that canister filter is the way to go over the one that i have. Any suggestions or help?


----------



## Manafel (Sep 4, 2011)

When thinking of canister vs. HoB there are a few things to consider:

HoBs are cheaper, and easier to service vs. a canister, which you have to unhook, drain, and pull the media baskets out, and Canisters aren't cheap.
Canisters are quieter, and also IMO, more effective vs. a HoB
I prefer canisters, but it sounds like you might have a bacterial bloom goin on.


----------



## FishFlow (Sep 13, 2011)

Each has their pros and cons. 

Your HOB does 400gph, and should be more than enough turnover to keep your 29 crystal clear. I had an AQ70 (300gph) on a 29 and never had anything but clear water.

Your cloudy water doens't sound like a filter issue though.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I agree with the bacterial bloom hypothesis.Have you cycled the tank?how long has it been up?what kind of goldfish,and how many?

On that note I also agree with all the things said about the HOB vs Canister filters.I like the canisters because they hold more media,and are out of sight.Cleaning isnt a bother to me because I dont have to do it often.


----------



## JGlenn213 (Jun 4, 2012)

I know it is not a filtration problem. I guessed it was either algae trying to bloom or a bacterial bloom, however, I don't know how to get rid of it. Any help would be much appreciated with that. I set my tank up again back in febuary after not using it for the first time in a year, where i was in a big learning experience on just getting started. I have 2 ryukins and an oranda. All are about 2 inches a piece. There is one good sized piece of driftwood in the center with 2 live potted plants in adjacent corners. The plants have grown well, too high infact. I trimmed them and re rooted about 6 stems in different areas of the tank. The stems have grown well. I originally thought that the tank was cycled correctly but when it started getting cloudy off and on then i started second guessing. However, all that aside, I have been thinking of switching to a canister. Which is why I am asking opinions. Thanks all


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

I too agree with what everyone else has said about the pros and cons. Personally I like canisters best. I would go with a canister filter that was oversized for a goldfish tank because they are messy. Run your new and old filters together for a while when you do the changeover. 

Bacteria blooms are milky white, algae blooms are greenish. If it's a bacterial bloom, start by cutting down on feeding for a while. If it's algae cut down on lighting a bit. How many hrs a day are your lights on?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

The main thing that the canister filter has over a HOB, they just don't make a HOB big enough to come close to the amount of bio-filtration I can get in a canister. For example, my old AC110 (biggest one Aqua Clear makes) only held about 1/4 or less of bio media my smallest canister holds (Eheim Classic 2217). It sits on my 29g.

So although some HOBs can pump the recommended gph, they can never comes close to the media amounts. The more bio-media you have, the better. In fact IMO, it is bio-media square area that is much more important than a gph value.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Goldfish are one of the dirtiest fish out there which is why it is suggested double filtration for them.The fancies need 30 gallons for the first fish and then ten gallons for every one thereafter,because of the heavy bio load.Of course this means you will need to upgrade ASAP regardless of the size of them now.The smaller fish less load rule doesnt really apply for goldies,its always best to have them in the largest tank possible from the get go.


----------



## Crazy (Mar 1, 2012)

Honestly the best filter I have found for fish with high bioloads is by and far a sump filter. You can build them yourself very easily and they are very hard to overload as you can customize them to suit any need. For your tank I would go with a 15g or so recepticle and a pump that can do 400gph or better, load it with filter floss and bioballs and you would be set.


----------



## JGlenn213 (Jun 4, 2012)

This is it. Im thinking I need more substrate as well?


----------



## Manafel (Sep 4, 2011)

It looks like you have plenty of gravel in there, I would say that you are good to go.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

The only reason for deeper gravel is if you have lots of live plants otherwise you want it pretty much as shallow as possible to keep it easy to clean.



CrazyMFFM said:


> Honestly the best filter I have found for fish with high bioloads is by and far a sump filter. You can build them yourself very easily and they are very hard to overload as you can customize them to suit any need. For your tank I would go with a 15g or so recepticle and a pump that can do 400gph or better, load it with filter floss and bioballs and you would be set.


I agree sumps are probably he best but more complicated to set up than buying a filter.

By the way, how long has the tank been set up?


----------



## JGlenn213 (Jun 4, 2012)

Its been set up since early February of this year.


----------

